# Mane n tail



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

I've just purchased some mane n tail detangler after someone with a golden doodle recommended it. I've used it once and it seems like it's going to be a good product, left Wynny's fur really soft and smelling lovely. Must admit though she still has puppy fur with no knots so we'll see how good it is when it's really needed.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's useful to know. Is it a spray? You will have to keep us up to date on how it peforms as her coat changes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes it's a spray. It also comes in shampoo and conditioner, I've heard it works wonders. I even used it on the cat, only a tiny bit as obviously he has to wash and his fur felt like silk. THEN ... I used a bit myself, but don't think I used enough and was in a rush so will try again.

I'm not good at sharing links but the have their own website that has lots if products.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Use it on my horse one of many similar products. Advantage with buying horse products is you often get considerably more for your money.


----------

